# Looking for good quality affordable baitfeeder reels.



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Like the title says. 


I've tried a few different ones over the years, from my first one as a kid which was the old Silstar baitfeeder, to the new Okuma's. I've had Okuma Avenger's, Okuma Coranado's, American Premier PC930BR's and a total junker from BFS... 

I'm looking to use these reels for carp obviously, I'm curious to know what you guys use and what you would suggest. Ideally I'd like to find some reels under $100 that are good quality at least for their price. The Avengers I tried had a lot of handle play right out of the box, I ended up cutting small circles off a pop can and tightening it down inside the handle to fix it. The Coranado's are pretty nice but the baitfeeder at its lowest tension still seems a little tight. The American Premier's I have have WAY to much flex and the drags are sketchy. 

I'd really like to stay under $100 on each reel, as I don't carp fish nearly as often as I fish other species, but I do enjoy it. Its especially entertaining trying all these fancy Euro rigs. Though I only find their rigging entertaining, they can keep the 12ft+ rods and expensive tripods, lol.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

I ran across these a few days back on another forum. Daiwa Sealine Black-BRI Spinning Reel. A buddy of mine has the Daiwa Linear X which is the European model of that reel. I think the Linear comes in an S and X model with X being the higher end version. Im not sure how the Sealine would be matched as if it was S or X, but I would imagine it to be an exceptional reel for the price. It's just about half off right now on Cabelas.com. If you order before June 17th use code 2DADSDAY for 5 dollar shipping with an order over $100.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Daiw...&Ntt=sealine&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Vince said:


> I ran across these a few days back on another forum. Daiwa Sealine Black-BRI Spinning Reel. A buddy of mine has the Daiwa Linear X which is the European model of that reel. I think the Linear comes in an S and X model with X being the higher end version. Im not sure how the Sealine would be matched as if it was S or X, but I would imagine it to be an exceptional reel for the price. It's just about half off right now on Cabelas.com. If you order before June 17th use code 2DADSDAY for 5 dollar shipping with an order over $100.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Daiw...&Ntt=sealine&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products



That reel does look pretty awesome, but am I missing something or does it not mention what size reel that is?


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea, it doesn't mention the size, but based on the line capacity it is a 4500. Cabela's says 12/360 and the Daiwa site lists its 12/360 as a 4500.

http://www.daiwa.com/reel/detail.aspx?id=441

I've looked around the main "euro" carp websites in North America and didn't really find anything under $100 worth buying. My brother and I had the Daiwa Regal Plus but the baitfeeder clicker stopped working after a season. It still lets line out but it's not smooth at all

www.carpkit.com
www.bigcarptackle.com
www.resistancetackle.com
www.wackerbaits.com


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Hopefully they are still on sale/in stock by friday, if so I'm buying a pair.  


Thanks for pointing that reel out, I read good reviews on it a few days ago but had forgotten about it as I've looked at a couple hundred reels since then, lol.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Daiwa makes great reels IMO but after 3 seporate sets of the Regal baitrunners in various sizes *All* have had wear issues in less than a year.

Have you ever fished with a quick drag setting on traditional spinning or Pit style reels ?

Daiwa Emcast & Emcast sport 4500 are both high line capasity reels that have the quick drag system ( 1/4 turn of the drag stopps the spool) and are built for the torque 
Also how big are you fishing now (Rods) & what style Carp fishing do you expect do -short Rivers & Creeks or open Lakes & Resivour ect..


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered the Sealine Black BRI friday evening. I had looked at the RegalPlus reels at bass pro but wasn't very impressed, hopefully this reel being a bit higher priced, especially when it isn't on sale, will be built better. 

I hadn't looked at the Emcasts until I read your post the other day, didn't even know what a quick drag was. That is very interesting and good to know, that should save me money in the future when looking for some new reels. I get a little more interested in this carp fishing as the days go on, I may end up getting serious about it, lol. 

I've watched loads of videos on youtube of Euro style carp fishing, while some of their tactics look fun, others not so much. For instance the way they fight the carp, they seem to not put any pressure whatsoever on the fish? That just seems silly to me.


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

I have had good luck with Okuma Avenger ABFs, and you can find them for about $40.

Good Luck
Andy


----------

